# Challenging the Test



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a recert coming up, and while I can probably already have the CE's documenting them is going to be a pain in the butt because of how my medical school posts syllabi.

I also need the 24 hour refresher class which I'm not sure I can attend at this time due to my clinicals for school.  I know there is a recert option to challenge the test, and I was wondering if there were any people who routinely go this route.  

I have a Bachelors in Biomedical Engineering, 1 year of grad school, and I'm currently a medical student so I figured that I could just show up and test without preparation, but many of my colleagues at the firehouse aren't so sure this is a good idea.  I figure that I passed the first time in 15 minutes, so if I just show up and take the test with my, at this point, 5 years of experience, I should be ok.  Yes I know that there are NREMT questions that are out to get you that only apply to the test and not in the field, but I figured those can't make up enough questions to cause me to fail can it?

Any thoughts as to whether I should actually study or just go in and take the test?  (Or go sit through the 24 hour refresher course?)

Thanks,
-Wu


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure the test option is still available.  Check www.jonpuryear.com for a live online refresher.  I think he has one this month.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jan 5, 2013)

It is still available as of 2 days ago!  I haven't checked since   It's $70 if i remember correctly?


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 5, 2013)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I have a recert coming up, and while I can probably already have the CE's documenting them is going to be a pain in the butt because of how my medical school posts syllabi.



For the same reason, I recerted by exam the last couple times. You do have to pay them a chunk of change (more than the other option, although perhaps not more if you also have to pay for education) as well as get signatures verifying your skills from your clinical/training/medical directors (or whomever).


----------



## wildrivermedic (Jan 5, 2013)

I re-certed by exam last time, didnt study for it,and passed just fine. But I'm a good test taker in general. Given your educational path and ease with the first test, you should also be fine. It might be worth your while to take a couple practice tests just to refamiliarize yourself with the wacky world of NREMT testing format. If you've stayed involved with EMS in the past 2 years, and kept up on any changes with NREMT, a refresher course shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2013)

This is how I plan on doing it, 70 dollars is not awful in the scheme of things. Of course it sucks that they denied my refresher that cost 100 dollars that would have let me keep it the first time around.


----------



## phideux (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> This is how I plan on doing it, 70 dollars is not awful in the scheme of things. Of course it sucks that they denied my refresher that cost 100 dollars that would have let me keep it the first time around.



Do you work in any kind of EMS environment?? If you re-certify by exam, I believe you need to have a training officer sign off on your practical skills also.


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 6, 2013)

phideux said:


> Do you work in any kind of EMS environment?? If you re-certify by exam, I believe you need to have a training officer sign off on your practical skills also.



I believe you have to be working no matter how you recert; otherwise you need to switch to "inactive" status. NREMT is a use-it-or-lose-it cert.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2013)

phideux said:


> Do you work in any kind of EMS environment?? If you re-certify by exam, I believe you need to have a training officer sign off on your practical skills also.



Yes, I have the sign offs from two different places.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jan 7, 2013)

phideux said:


> Do you work in any kind of EMS environment?? If you re-certify by exam, I believe you need to have a training officer sign off on your practical skills also.





Brandon Oto said:


> I believe you have to be working no matter how you recert; otherwise you need to switch to "inactive" status. NREMT is a use-it-or-lose-it cert.



Both are Correct.  Regardless of how you recert, a training officer needs to sign off on the form.


----------



## Jon (Jan 7, 2013)

I did recert by exam last year for my -P. seemed easier than getting everything together.

Easy process. Cut off at minimum 80 questions.


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 7, 2013)

I decided to just recert by examination this year (my first recert) . Hopefully I dont **** up and waste $70. 

I'm a bit nervous going into this test idk why, maybe because it took me two tries to pass the NR back in 2011


----------

